# Late Sunday 11/5 Report w/pics



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Fishe the Yellow gravel with live hardtails and tried for some grouper.Every drop was greeted by a strike as soon as we hit botttom!. We caught a lot of AJ's in the 25-40lb range and threw back 8 and kept 2. Caught a nice Gag on a lucky drop that got past the AJ's. It was a great day to be on the water.

Heres the gag










And one of the AJ's










and the Dog watching the fight...He loves to fish!









I am selling a nice International 50 High speed trolling set up in the used fishing gear section.If anyone needs one it is nice.

Brad

246SF World Cat Powered by Honda


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work. Those Aj's are almost like ramora's sometimes.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Gag and some fine AJ's.Good report, I cant wait to get on some Yellow Gravel action this Winter.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty ol gag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sweeeeeeeet


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like some fine fishing! 

How do you like those honda 130's? I am thinking of powering my 25 proline with a pair and don't know anyone with a pair to ask if they like them.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fat grouper and AJ. Water looked great too. Can't wait to make another venture out that way for some back breakin action,thanks for the report.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

Water was nice. I hope to go again this weekend, Maybe if I sell a boat. 

Brad

246SF World Cat Powered by Honda


----------



## REALITY BITES (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Catch, If you dont mind me asking where is the yellow gravel ? 

Lucas


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yellow gavel is sw of rustys ridge, which is sw of tater ridge, which is sw of sw edge. Its approx 20 miles sw of the oriskiny.


Tim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *REALITY BITES (11/7/2007)*Nice Catch, If you dont mind me asking where is the yellow gravel ?
> 
> Lucas


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report!! Monday was the day for sure - I was working.. :doh



Dan - I know the pic dude!! 



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice gag and aj's. how deep is it out there


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a fine gag and AJ thanks for the report


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice Report, thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job and nice pics!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:hungry 

Great job!!!


----------

